# "Fat Leonard" Scandal



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2016)

Enjoy prison asshole. 

SAN DIEGO // A US Navy commander charged with accepting paid travel, prostitutes and Lady Gaga concert tickets from a Malaysian defence contractor in exchange for classified information pleaded guilty on Thursday to federal corruption charges.

Commander Michael Vannak Khem Misiewicz appeared in US District Court in San Diego to answer to charges of conspiracy to commit bribery and bribery of a public official stemming from his involvement in a scandal surrounding a contractor who serviced ships in the Navy’s Pacific Fleet.

US Navy commander accepted paid travel, prostitutes and Lady Gaga tickets for information | The National


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 29, 2016)

I could overlook the paid travel and prostitutes, but not the Lady gaga tickets.  That alone should get him convicted.

Seriously, never underestimate the power of greed.  It can make people do stupid things.  How sad.  Hopefully he didn't divulge anything that will hurt us, and I hope he found the disease-ridden pussy worth it.


----------



## Jael (Jan 29, 2016)

Hope they stick him in a room and play Cage movies and nickleback.


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2016)

Jael said:


> Hope they stick him in a room and play Cage movies and nickleback.



When the death penalty won't do....


----------



## Grunt (Jan 29, 2016)

He should be caned in the city square each and every day of his sentence!


----------



## RetPara (Jan 29, 2016)

I think this is even a better article....

The admiral in charge of Navy intelligence has not been allowed to see military secrets for years


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2016)

RetPara said:


> I think this is even a better article....
> 
> The admiral in charge of Navy intelligence has not been allowed to see military secrets for years



God I wanted that to be a DuffleBlog article I was opening.  :wall:


----------



## Grunt (Jan 29, 2016)

RetPara said:


> I think this is even a better article....
> 
> The admiral in charge of Navy intelligence has not been allowed to see military secrets for years



That is truly embarrassing!


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2016)

It would be easy to single out the Navy, and don't get me wrong those stories are abominable, but our military as a whole has problems with leadership, integrity, and oversight. Sickening.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2016)

Is he retired?
If not, then why try in civilian court?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 29, 2016)

RetPara said:


> I think this is even a better article....
> 
> The admiral in charge of Navy intelligence has not been allowed to see military secrets for years


The "Fat Leonard" scandal roped up a sizable number of officers, and at least one enlisted man that I know of.  It's truly a sad situation.  Throw this in on top of all the officers that walk the plank for Mother Navy on a regular basis, and this is just a shit-covered cherry on top of a sundae of buggeration and fuckery.  

The sad part is that I remember reading in Stars and Stripes several years ago when the commander named in the OP took command of that boat.  It was one of those tug-the-heartstrings numbers about how he was rescued from Pol Pot-era Cambodia and adopted by an American family, only to make some serious rank and then go visit the country of his birth.  For all of the opportunity that this guy was handed, and he pisses it away like that?  I hope his mom has seriously laid onto his ass for this shit before he heads to Leavenworth.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> When the death penalty won't do....



I thought that WAS the death penalty....


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> For all of the opportunity that this guy was handed, and he pisses it away like that?



He may have been poor, but he wasn't raised in it.  I suspect he developed a sense of entitlement early on and that mommy and daddy pampered him as much as possible at every turn.  Add that to the way the Navy breeds entitlement in its officers, at least based on what I saw in my 4 years on AD, and I'm not surprised.  There will be, and are, more Fat Leonard scandals waiting to happen.  It starts as ensigns and O's have shit covered up for them the rest of their careers.  I personally know of multiple liberty incidents involving theft, assault, and blatant disregard for curfew/ship policy that were quietly swept under the rug and downplayed to the enlisted folks, some of whom witnessed the shenanigans firsthand.  Yet every single incident involving an enlisted person that I ever saw or heard about resulted in NJP.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 30, 2016)

Admiral loses star in 'Fat Leonard' scandal

Only one of three Admirals lost rank, which is sad. The other two were allowed to retire and collect 100% of their benefits. 

This whole case had caused major changes in contracting. The change are not finished either.  Working in contracting,  especially for the command in charge of husbanding, I will be interested to see how this will effect future contacts,  especially contingency contracts. While not the same as husbanding, it seems to me that contingency contracting has an increased risk of kick backs or fraud due to the nature of the business.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Admiral loses star in 'Fat Leonard' scandal
> 
> Only one of three Admirals lost rank, which is sad. The other two were allowed to retire and collect 100% of their benefits.
> 
> This whole case had caused major changes in contracting. The change are not finished either.  Working in contracting,  especially for the command in charge of husbanding, I will be interested to see how this will effect future contacts,  especially contingency contracts. While not the same as husbanding, it seems to me that contingency contracting has an increased risk of kick backs or fraud due to the nature of the business.


The AF still gets hammered because our Acquisitions process was contaminated by the Lady in charge.
You guys will get the same treatment we got (get).
OK Army, your turn, let's see how badly you can screw up (Aviation programs don't count though)


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 30, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> The AF still gets hammered because our Acquisitions process was contaminated by the Lady in charge.
> You guys will get the same treatment we got (get).
> OK Army, your turn, let's see how badly you can screw up (Aviation programs don't count though)



If you ever get bored,  read the GAO report on the VA and FedBid. They massively fucked up.


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> If you ever get bored,  read the GAO report on the VA and FedBid. They massively fucked up.



That sounds like fighting to stay awake interspersed with a 30 point rise in one's BP.


----------



## Rapid (Jan 31, 2016)

At least it wasn't for Nickelback tickets.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 31, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> That sounds like fighting to stay awake interspersed with a 30 point rise in one's BP.



It reads like a porn movie at some parts.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 31, 2016)

CDG , it still happens brother. Some of the stories I could tell...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> CDG , it still happens brother. Some of the stories I could tell...



#whenIwriteThatbook


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 31, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> CDG , it still happens brother. Some of the stories I could tell...


Write it down somewhere (not electronic) and do a book (or blog) when you are out.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 31, 2016)

So much for his poker face...


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> So much for his poker face...



Hey, Alejandro, don't be a Judas. He was born that way. Telephone the paparazzi, he's on the edge of glory now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2017)

UPDATE:

More fallout -

Retired Navy admiral among 9 indicted in bribery case

SAN DIEGO — A retired Navy admiral and eight other current and former military officers were bribed with sex, trips and other lavish perks, according to an indictment unsealed Tuesday in a burgeoning scandal involving a Malaysian defense contractor nicknamed "Fat Leonard."

Retired Adm. Bruce Loveless, 53, and the others were accused of accepting the services of prostitutes and other bribes from Leonard Francis in exchange for classified information that helped his company, Glenn Defense Marine Asia.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2017)

M


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 25, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> More damage control for the CNO. While all service branches have their bad apples, the USN seems to have a larger pile of them, or so it seems. What is sad is that this sort of thing will repeat itself highlighting the "power corrupts" observation.



The only thing that concerns me about that type of analysis is the question are they more corrupt, or more willing to prosecute corruption?  I see it sometimes in units where unit A has more reported sexual assault cases than unit B.  Is that because unit A is a shittier place to work with a bunch of assaulting assholes, or is it because in unit A the Soldiers trust the chain of command to do something about incidents and in unit B they know those jagoffs will just cover everything up.  In one scenario unit A is way shittier, in the other it's way better.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 25, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Teufel (Mar 25, 2017)

RetPara said:


> I think this is even a better article....
> 
> The admiral in charge of Navy intelligence has not been allowed to see military secrets for years


How can you command a unit when you aren't allowed inside the headquarters building?


----------



## NomadicWriter (Mar 25, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Retired Adm. Bruce *Loveless*, 53, and the others were accused of accepting the *services of prostitutes*



You literally can't make this kind of stuff up. I feel like he just trolled the entire world.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2017)

Honeypot ops never go out of style


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 26, 2017)

Teufel said:


> How can you command a unit when you aren't allowed inside the headquarters building?


I've had a couple commanders that would have been better commanders if they weren't allowed in the building.... just saying.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2017)

*<Update>
*
The Navy's Going Easy On Officers In 'Fat Leonard' Scandal, Report Suggests

It was “perhaps the worst national-security breach of its kind to hit the Navy since the end of the Cold War, as the Washington Post put it: Leonard Glenn Francis, a 350-pound defense contractor, plied dozens of Navy and Marine personnel with prostitutes and cash to get sensitive info on their ships’ movements — info he used to snag port-service contracts and overbill the service to the tune of at least $35 million. 

So far, federal authorities have successfully prosecuted 16 service members and contractors for their roles in the “Fat Leonard” scandal.

The Navy? Not so much.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2017)

*<Update>*

I don't know why this story fascinates me so much, be I feel compelled to keep it updated.

Two more Navy officers face court-martial in widening ‘Fat Leonard’ probe

_The Navy has charged two more active-duty officers in the ever-expanding “Fat Leonard” scandal, bringing the total number of officers awaiting court-martial in the case to five.

The scope of the Fat Leonard scandal expanded beyond previous estimates this month when the Navy confirmed it is still investigating about 190 current and retired Navy personnel — mostly officers — to determine what role they may have played in the scandal and whether disciplinary measures are warranted.

The corruption centers around a 350-pound Malaysian businessman named Leonard Glenn Francis — widely known among Navy officers as “Fat Leonard” — and his Singapore-based Glenn Defense Marine Asia company, which provided resupply services to Navy ships in Asia.

Now awaiting trial is Capt. John F. Steinberger, a surface warfare officer currently assigned to the Navy’s Undersea Warfare Development Center Detachment in San Diego. He faces charges and multiple specifications of conspiracy, conduct unbecoming, graft and bribery. He was charged Oct. 13, has waived an Article 32 hearing and now awaits a court-martial date.

The charge sheet obtained by Navy Times also states that Steinberger, who was then the commander of Destroyer Squadron 1, embarked on the aircraft carrier Carl Vinson, allegedly conspired with Francis “and others” between January 2011 and April 2012 to “bribe other Navy officials” in an attempt to influence what ports U.S. Navy ships visited._


----------



## Gunz (Nov 17, 2017)

It's a great story. Any story with a guy named Fat Leonard has got to be good.


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2017)

The good old days when Navy ship made port under their own power...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 2, 2018)

*- UPDATE -*

This story just keeps hanging around like a rotten fart.

🎶 Bump...bump...bump...🎶 another one bites the dust....🎶

US Navy commander pleads guilty to bribery charge in 'Fat Leonard' scandal

(CNN)The largest corruption scandal in US Navy history has claimed another high-ranking officer following a guilty plea from a commander who once controlled the service's joint military exercises.

Former US Navy Cmdr. Troy Amundson, 50, admitted taking bribes, including accepting the services of several prostitutes, from foreign contractor Leonard Glenn Francis, known as "Fat Leonard," and his Singapore-based company, Glenn Defense Marine Asia.

In exchange, he sent US Navy business to the company, according to a statement from the US Attorney Office in San Diego, California.

"Amundson admitted that from September 2012 through October 2013, Francis paid for dinner, drinks, transportation, other entertainment expenses, and the services of prostitutes for Amundson and other US Navy officers," the US attorney's statement said.

*I thought this was a pretty good recap of everything that has happened....*
Leaks, feasts and sex parties: How ‘Fat Leonard’ infiltrated...


.


----------



## Topkick (Feb 2, 2018)

Jael said:


> Hope they stick him in a room and play Cage movies and nickleback.



Uh, is it bad if you enjoy Cage movies? Because I have this friend....🙁😁


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 2, 2018)

Topkick said:


> , is it bad if you enjoy Cage movies? Because I have this friend....🙁😁



Nicholas Cage is a national treasure and gods gift to acting. Your "friend", shouldn't be ashamed.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2018)

AWP said:


> Hey, Alejandro, don't be a Judas. He was born that way. Telephone the paparazzi, he's on the edge of glory now.





SaintKP said:


> Nicholas Cage is a national treasure and gods gift to acting. Your "friend", shouldn't be ashamed.



What you did there.  I see it.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 2, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I could overlook the paid travel and prostitutes, but not the Lady gaga tickets.  That alone should get him convicted.
> 
> Seriously, never underestimate the power of greed.  It can make people do stupid things.  How sad.  Hopefully he didn't divulge anything that will hurt us, and I hope he found the disease-ridden pussy worth it.



Corruption is to society what inflammation is to the body.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 2, 2018)

the whole Nickelback thing is a bit harsh...  doesn't that go against the fair treatment of prisoners?


----------



## Topkick (Feb 2, 2018)

x SF med said:


> the whole Nickelback thing is a bit harsh...  doesn't that go against the fair treatment of prisoners?



Maybe..and listening to Nickelback prior to the offense could surely be a case for temporary insanity.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 2, 2018)

I would sell out my country in a cocaine heartbeat for a Mongolian prostitute and a Spanish suckling pig. I mean, who wouldn't?


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm soo glad to no longer be in husbanding. While the service is crucial to the success of the Navy, or Coast Guard, I am glad to have it far, far, far behind me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 2, 2018)

*- Update -*

Navy’s ‘Fat Leonard’ case implodes


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 2, 2018)

Throughout the week, military prosecutors detailed how Francis feted Morales — a sumptuous feast in Hawaii where Morales alone guzzled $2,000 worth of food and champagne; a private party at Bangkok’s exclusive Pegasus Club, where Francis held court; prime seats for a Julio Iglesias concert; even suckling pigs sent to the pilot as housewarming gifts by the corrupt contractor.
“I find *an egregious pattern of accepting gifts*, almost as bad as as if I had found you guilty of conspiracy and *bribery*, that thoroughly compromised you as an officer,” Purnell told Morales. 

Now, I'm no legal expert here, but there seems like there is only a razor thin line separating the two of these. 
A bribe is roughly defined as "a gift given with the expectation of benefit or influence in return"; so was the argument that these things from Leonard weren't a bribe, because Cmdr. Morales didn't see them as such?


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 2, 2018)

What a joke. More proof that officers are treated way too differently from enlisted. With great power comes great responsibility. They all deserve to sit in jail for a long, long, time.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 2, 2018)

This Leonard guy sure knew how to get straight to the heart of those who sail the ocean blue....I mean after all, what Navy guy could possibly refuse “Thai SEAL team” prostitutes (Had no idea assets of this kind were an organization) or prime seats for a Julio Iglesias concert.......


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> What a joke. More proof that officers are treated way too differently from enlisted. With great power comes great responsibility. They all deserve to sit in jail for a long, long, time.



Did you read the story?

Navy JAG didn't do a good job presenting their case.

When you have a single witness, and he lies under oath, then your case is probably going down the tubes.

I don't know how 165 days brig time was determined, but the guy is finished, career-wise.  I hope he enjoys being a MWR Officer at Adak Alaska for the rest of his career.
Federal conviction will kill most post-military flying jobs (at least the ones that make good money).
Loss of clearance/conviction also kills most contracting opportunities. 
He'll be in his mid-40's living on $40K/year, not a great lifestyle.

The headline is misleading.

The cases in jeopardy are the ones going before Military Judges, the ones headed to Federal Court are hurt (maybe).  The cases now in limbo are the ones being tried in Military Courts, as the Star Witness has lied under oath (via taped testimony) and I see a lot of plea agreements coming down the pipe. 

I want the NCIS Investigator hit the hardest, followed by the Admirals and Master Chiefs.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 14, 2018)

And the hits keep coming. Soon there will be more O-6's tied up in this than Navy SEALS books. 

Now a federal convict, Navy spokesman was a secret PR consultant to ‘Fat Leonard’


----------



## Centermass (Feb 12, 2019)

A former U.S. Pacific Fleet spokesman who moonlighted as a PR guru for “Fat Leonard”Glenn Francis was sentenced to six months in prison Friday.
Now-retired Navy Capt. Jeffrey Breslau also must pay a $20,000 fine and perform 250 hours of community service as part of the sentence handed down in a San Diego courtroom by U.S. District Judge Janis Sammartino.

Breslau also must reimburse the Navy the $65,000 that Fat Leonard paid the captain “for insider advice that helped the contractor build a business empire that cost the Navy tens of millions of dollars,” according to a U.S. Justice Department release announcing the punishment.
He pleaded guilty in November to a criminal conflict of interest charge.

Breslau helped manage negative Fat Leonard news about a ship dumping waste in Philippine waters and a GDMA truck that killed a moped driver, according to the memo. The captain gave Francis advice on dining with admirals at their homes, and Francis told of how he hooked up 7th Fleet staffers with tickets to a Lady Gaga concert in Thailand.

Breslau’s Fat Leonard-related work began in 2012 when he was head of public affairs for Pacific Fleet and continued into 2013 when he led a crisis-communications command in Norfolk. Along the way, he helped massage bad news Francis brought to him about the increasing scrutiny Navy officials were bringing to bear on GDMA, among other headaches, according to the memo.

Navy captain who moonlighted as Fat Leonard’s PR man is going to prison


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 12, 2019)

No reduction in rank? No loss of pension? Not strict enough.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2019)

Flogging around the fleet.


----------

